# Friendliest cities/countries in terms of customer service



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

I went to college in Indiana and they are very nice there. I am from the East Coast and was shocked by the friendliness.

I found Edinburgh, Scotland to be very friendly. Also, Japan.

The most unfriendly by far was Russia. I know it's because of cultural differences, but to an American there is just no colder, more unfriendly place.


----------

